# In-ear headphones



## Zaiest (May 29, 2011)

I am looking for in-ear headphones under Rs. 2500. I listen to more of hip hop but it should be capable of all kinds of genre.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 29, 2011)

There are similar threads. You should have atleast looked at the other threads.
Anyways coming to your query, Its brainwavz M2. Dont look anywhere else.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/141311-best-ear-iem-earphone-below-rs-2500-a.html


----------



## Zaiest (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you, but now to think of it, would it be better to buy headphones in the same price bracket?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 6, 2011)

That depends upon what you want.
As for me, i can never imagine myself wearing headphones for daily commute and while going outside. They are good when used at home, but i want my music with me, headphones arent that portable unless you wanna look stupid.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 7, 2011)

and in ear phones are better than headphones of the same price level


----------



## Rahim (Jun 8, 2011)

Brainwave M2 would be fine, priced at 2690, but look out for cheaper deals.


----------

